
Show HN: Keep track of your “Who Is Hiring?” job applications - faitswulff
https://briankung.github.io/whoiveappliedto/
======
faitswulff
I wanted to play with Vue.js and Bulma.css and since I'm currently looking for
a job, so I put a little something together to help me keep track of my own
job applications.

This thoroughly abuses localStorage to persist data and makes hundreds of get
requests to HN's firebase API, so it might be a bit sluggish. Should be faster
on the second load. I'd personally like a feature that would let you go back
to older Who Is Hiring posts (and vice versa), but I think it's done enough to
play with. Also, it's 5am.

All feedback is welcome.

